# Crashed my Sentra today ...



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wrecked my 2000 Sentra today.

So I'm driving down the interstate enroute to work just after 6AM down here in the sunshine state. It's raining really bad and everyones slowed down to about 50 mph due to the poor visability. Then suddenly it lightens to a sprinkle and I start to accelerate to the speed limit. I try to go from the center lane to the left lane, hit standing water and hydroplane. I spin counter clockwise out of control. I end up facing the mustang I was passing, his front end to my front end as I spin (thought we were going to collide, it was sooo close). Then i go into the median, ass end first, spin more and hit the median guard rail with the front, bounced off and twisted more and ended up with the rear of the car against the railing.

Went to the walk-in clinic for neck pain and I have some strained neck muscles, no serious neck probs.

Insurance company tells me that I had removed car rental insurance from my policy. WTF ... I never did that. So tomorrow I have to call and talk to a supervisor about this bullshit. $24 a year for that. I can't believe this. They said I had it before, but had to have specifically asked for it to be removed (liar). So meanwhile I'm sitting home with no wheels.

And now for the lovely pictures. They were taken at the wrecker yard, as I didn't have my digi at the scene.














































This is my first crash too


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think they might repair it.

if not you better keep that damn SR20 that's hiding under the hood!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Lookin' Minnesota, Feelin' Minnesota!*

Hard to say what they'll do. I had a 68 bug that looked pretty much fixable but the appraiser shot that idea down real quick.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

just know that i see frame damage, and even if you get it pulled and straightened, its never the same again


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yikes..if the frame isnt damaged I think they will repair it. My car was pretty bad too when I got in my accident..had to get a new door and a lot of suspension parts. At least your ok..if they do total the car you better snatch that sr20 out!


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

You are looking at about 2 to 3 grand to fix it but its worth around 6 and 1/2 grand maybe more. I say keep it


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

1900 said:


> You are looking at about 2 to 3 grand to fix it but its worth around 6 and 1/2 grand maybe more. I say keep it



Really depends on a lot of things. If you're frame is bunk then you don't want it anyway. I've seen a car totalled out over a crushed quarter panel. The car WAS a Mercedes but was valued @ 6K, so the car got bought back and fixed. Frankly if there's no frame damage you can make some serious cash off this. I replaced 2 body panels on my Probe from a junkyard with matching colored parts for 230 bucks. The insurance estimate was 2100. So I bought a big screen TV. And even if it is totalled out you can generally buy it back dirt cheap and fix whatever you may want to on it.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I just got in a car accident last week. The only thing that happened to my car was that my fiberglass front end came off. Its an 89 so even with the very very very minor damage that came with the crash, they still said it was more then probable that they would total my car.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Hard to say what they'll do. I had a 68 bug that looked pretty much fixable but the appraiser shot that idea down real quick.


yeah, but the value of the car was higher then the repairs so they'd rather just give you the value and be done.


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Car is being totaled. They est damage @ $4,800. They're giving me $7,240.85 for my car, which is NADA retail value + 7% sales tax + title and transfer fees for another car. Overall I'm impressed with the $$ they're giving me (state farm) and speed of the process. I should be picking up the check today. They did make me do a lot of phone calls and leg work that I think they should've been doing, but oh well.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

medalian1 said:


> Car is being totaled. They est damage @ $4,800. They're giving me $7,240.85 for my car, which is NADA retail value + 7% sales tax + title and transfer fees for another car. Overall I'm impressed with the $$ they're giving me (state farm) and speed of the process. I should be picking up the check today. They did make me do a lot of phone calls and leg work that I think they should've been doing, but oh well.


See if they'll let you buy it back! Then part it out on ebay!


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah I know a friend tried to get me to do that already. I don't have the space or the time, oh well.


----------

